# Malicious Thread!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There is a new - probably malicious - thread on the board titled *'Usable Links*' from a new user *'Its Meeeee'*. For your own safety. please stay away from this thread. There is a high likelyhood that the links are malicious in nature, and could cause serious damage to your computer, or worse, be a tool for identity theft.









Vern and the other Moderators have been notified. Please use caution here!

Thank you,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> There is a new - probably malicious - thread on the board titled *'Usable Links*' from a new user *'Its Meeeee'*. For your own safety. please stay away from this thread. There is a high likelyhood that the links are malicious in nature, and could cause serious damage to your computer, or worse, be a tool for identity theft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I saw it...and thought it looked strange for this site.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good one Doug!

Since I started running Firefox with the NoScript browser I have had almost no virus issues on my computer. The NoScript blocks all websites until you allow them. I'm amazed how many sites use a script to some level or another.

Get Firefox today. Then get the NoScript Extension and if you hate seeing ads get AdBlock Plus and the AdBlock filter updater.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a bump to keep this in front of the bad one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up PDX.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Done, it is gone. Thanks Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Andy









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess that's why I couldn't find it...it's gone!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Good one Doug!
> ...


I guess when there are enough Mac's for the hackers and Virus writers to see the bang for their effort then the Mac's will be attacked.









The thread that was deleted may not have had any virus's linked but it had nothing to do with Outback trailers or anything to do with this forum for that matter and was un ceremoniously dumped.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> I run a Mac. What are these virus thingies you guys keep talking about???? LOL. Glad it was caught early. Way to go Doug and Andy !!!


I may consider a mac for my next laptop... however don't think the mac is 100% safe, lets look at the last few articles on cNet

# Apple flaws put both Macs and PCs at risk
# Apple issues Java security update
# Unpatched Mac flaws may put users at risk
# Apple patches serious Mac OS flaws
# Say good-bye to Apple security?
# New worm targets Apple chat users

All users, Win, Mac and Linux need to be alert for these things.

Now back to our regular programming already in progress.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Darn you beat me to it, good going Andy.









Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Geez, sleep in ONE day and look what happens!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Doug for keeping up safe....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My pleasure!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

